# Steamboat vs. Crested Butte? Where would you go?



## jaywbigred (Nov 25, 2009)

This is an odd set of circumstances. Without getting into exactly how, family friends are hooking me up with basically a $3,000 credit for flights anywhere United flies. For social reasons, I think they want me to only book 2 tickets (one for me and one for my girlfriend), so I don't think I can grab 6 tickets and take some friends with me. They also have urged me to use as much of the $3k as possible, so it doesn't go to waste. So I believe what I must do is book 2 round-trip tickets first class to a ski resort out west. Poor me :razz:

Originally I wanted to go to Aspen this winter for a long weekend (which is all I can take off from work), but the ticket price is $1900 (departing Thurs returning Tuesday) per ticket. I'm flying out of Newark, NJ, and united connects mostly through Denver, so SLC and Vancouver, e.g. become longer trips with more expensive 1st class pricing. I also do not want to repeat a resort I've been to before, so Telluride, Vail, and Breck are out (Ajax, Highlands and Snowmass too, technically). I've been to Jackson in the summer and while I loved it, I don't think the lady would enjoy it as much...this is intended to be a very romantic trip, so the onus is not on just the skiing. A cute town or setting would be nice too. I'd love to avoid renting a car, and being close to the lifts is a plus. We don't need raging nightlife, as long as there are a couple hotel bars or small pubs to check out. A decent restaurant or two would be nice as well.

Given these "constraints", I am thinking a trip somewhere in Colorado, flying into Denver and then on a puddle jumper to the regional airport, is the way to go. My search seems to have settled on either Steamboat or Crested Butte. I am leaning towards Steamboat right now, but would love input from everyone on both of these places, or perhaps somewhere else I've overlooked. Of course, I am always trying to keep the price down, but I guess with no airfare costs, this may be less of a concern this go round.


----------



## dmc (Nov 25, 2009)

Crested.... Hands down..  Place is SICK!


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 25, 2009)

If you haven't already seen it, one of the recent skiing rags did a big artcle on Crested Butte. (I thing _Skiing_?) Seems like a pretty cool place from the article.

Personally, if I was in your shoes and looking to extra-curicular girl stuff (non-skiing) I would go to Big Sky. Can make it as swank as you want it. Also, Yellowstone in the winter is unreal. Primordial looking stuff there. You can rent snowmobiles and cruise the park rodes (and watch wildlife flee). Many many things to do off the slopes.

Wish I had your problem....


----------



## ccskier (Nov 25, 2009)

I can not comment on Crested Butte but Steamboat is a great place, combo of trees, openess etc...  The issue you would have is travel.  It is a few hours from Denver, you could probably get a ride w/ the colorado mountain service, but a rental would be good to have.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 25, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> If you haven't already seen it, one of the recent skiing rags did a big artcle on Crested Butte. (I thing _Skiing_?) Seems like a pretty cool place from the article.
> 
> Personally, if I was in your shoes and looking to extra-curicular girl stuff (non-skiing) I would go to Big Sky. Can make it as swank as you want it. Also, Yellowstone in the winter is unreal. Primordial looking stuff there. You can rent snowmobiles and cruise the park rodes (and watch wildlife flee). Many many things to do off the slopes.
> 
> Wish I had your problem....


  I know, I feel like I won the lottery!!!

Big Sky...interesting, hadn't thought it would be romantic-type place. To be clear, gf is an avid skier, just not a ripper. Even with Yellowstone next door, on a long wknd, we would def. not give up a day of skiing to do non-skiing things.



ccskier said:


> I can not comment on Crested Butte but Steamboat is a great place, combo of trees, openess etc...  The issue you would have is travel.  It is a few hours from Denver, you could probably get a ride w/ the colorado mountain service, but a rental would be good to have.



United flies from Denver to both Gunnison/Crested Butte and Steamboat Springs airports, so I don't think that will be an issue.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 25, 2009)

Having recently done legwork on Continental for flights out of Newark, I'm pretty sure that United and Continental are part of the Star Alliance. Your United vouchers might also be good for Continental flights that you book through United. Continental has non-stop Newark to Hayden flights if you decide to do Steamboat (which I can recommend, but I've never been to Crested Butte)


----------



## snafu (Nov 25, 2009)

Take weather into account...who's looking to get more this year? Steamboat being north has a different stormtrack then central mountains.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 25, 2009)

I bet Steamboat has a low snow year. I also bet CB does better than normal. Steamboat is a bigger mountain but CB has better terrain for the advanced skier by a mile. I'm not saying Steamboat is flat-just not a lot of really steep stuff. January in Steamboat seems to be a nice month. Later in the year I don't like Steamboat because the sun manks the hell out of their "champagne" powder. Both towns are pretty romantic I think. Both areas have good cruising. Both areas are in the middleof nowhere. 

I would go to Crested Butte personally especially if the southwesterly really sets up soon which I think it will. What about T-Ride?


----------



## crank (Nov 25, 2009)

I vote for the boat not the butte.  Why?  Crested Butte is like the tale of 2 ski areas.  It was the blackest of hills and it was the bluest of hills. The blues are fine, but you may as well be skiing Okemo or Loon or anywhere because there is no character to them. The blacks are fantastic but they are not intermingled with the rest of the resort.  While Steamboat doesn't have the steeps, its blues are more interesting and longer, plus there is the opportunity for you and your girl to ski easy trees. 

Neither hill is right in town, but both are and easy shuttle ride away.  Crested Butt might win out on charm here, as least it did last time I was there back in 1998, mainly because it was smaller and more compact, thus easier to walk everywhere.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2009)

Personally?

I don't see the big deal in flying first class.  If the cost of a coach ticket to Utah is the same as a first class ticket to Colorado and your preference is to check out Utah, I'd go there.

Ultimate in romance?  Maybe not doable for a long weekend, but I'd have to think Banf and a stay at the Fairmont Lake Louis  http://www.fairmont.com/LakeLouise/

I skied Steamboat when I was young and it's a fantastic mountain for intermediate skiers.  Does have some pretty sick bump runs to.  I remember Rolex being amazing.   Can't comment on Crested Butte.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 25, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Personally?
> 
> I don't see the big deal in flying first class.  If the cost of a coach ticket to Utah is the same as a first class ticket to Colorado and your preference is to check out Utah, I'd go there.
> 
> ...



Nine out of ten times I would travel to Utah coming from the east. That one other time I would pick somewhere like taos, mammoth, or southwest colorado that get's good snow in a el-nino year. Those areas are all premium with a good base. The terrain is absolutely sick with 80-100 inch base or more. I'm no weatherman and I easily could be wrong but odds are definately in favor of this region. Wolf creek is 100% right now already, probably thin but it's not even winter yet, Steamboat just opened on 12 trails-manmade snow mostly


I would choose Telluride as it meets your needs well with the romance thing. There is also some really really sweet cruising on some huge vertical along with super steep terrain. Very few people down there


----------



## ski220 (Nov 25, 2009)

For a long weekend, that's a lot of traveling.  Connections can be missed if you have to change planes.  I know there are direct flights to SLC out of NY, if not EWR.  How about multiple trips if you can only go for long weekends???   Or, see who is getting the snow and book last minute.  Any western resort would be romantic if you stay in a nice place.  

The trouble with CB is two fold.  They don't really get that much snow and the extreme terrian needs a lot of snow.  That being said - there's probably no better place (insert favorite ski area here) when they do get the snow.  Cool town, good bus system.   Steamboat is better suited to anyone less than true experts.  In a normal snow year gets twice what CB gets.


----------



## abc (Nov 25, 2009)

Is the flight credit good for out of the country? If so, you might want to look to Europe instead. The flight credit might not be enough for a 1st class there though...

For a long weekend, I wouldn't get too complicated a connection. 

Can't you get TWO trips out of these credits??? Two long weekends to Utah could be a lot more satisfying than one expensive one with a 10 travel time.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 25, 2009)

The Boat or the Butte...you picked two resorts really far from each other. I think they are both awesome. The Butte is better for experts, the Boat for the trees and a tamer terrain. Steamboat Springs, the town is real, still alot of authentic old west vibe once you get away from the resort. The Boat also has a large developed base village. If you go to the Butte, spend one day up at the ski area on Monarch Pass, If you fly into Denver the Boat is a much shorter drive. One ski trip we did from Boulder to the Butte took hours and hours. The Butte/Gunnison area can get really really cold. The Boat can get mucho big dumps. Gunnison has a big W on a hill for Western State College, Steamboat has alot of trees, most of the terrain is below timberline.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 26, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> The Boat or the Butte...you picked two resorts really far from each other. I think they are both awesome. The Butte is better for experts, the Boat for the trees and a tamer terrain. Steamboat Springs, the town is real, still alot of authentic old west vibe once you get away from the resort. The Boat also has a large developed base village. If you go to the Butte, spend one day up at the ski area on Monarch Pass, If you fly into Denver the Boat is a much shorter drive. One ski trip we did from Boulder to the Butte took hours and hours. The Butte/Gunnison area can get really really cold. The Boat can get mucho big dumps. Gunnison has a big W on a hill for Western State College, Steamboat has alot of trees, most of the terrain is below timberline.



I did the day trip to Monarch from Crested Butte.   The next year, I spent a week at Monarch.   If it wasn't so painful to get there, I'd ski Monarch all the time.   I think it's the best small ski area in Colorado.   The skiing surface blows away the "bigs".   As an eastern skier, I have no problem getting my vertical 1000 feet at a time.

Both Steamboat and Crested Butte have the same basic problem.... the town is separated from the ski resort.   You have slopeside condos and a cluster of bars & restaurants but most things are a shuttle bus ride down the hill.

Steamboat gets far more snow than Crested Butte.   I think Crested Butte is a boring intermediate area with some interesting steeps tacked on the side.   People sneer at Steamboat but I'm plenty entertained skiing there.   I think it's #2 in North America for tree skiing behind Deer Valet.   The numbered chutes at the top are short but they hold your interest for a run or two per day.   I can dabble in all those wide open aspen trees all day.   

For flying in, both Gunnison and Hayden have their issues during storms.   

I think the town of Crested Butte is slightly better than Steamboat Springs.   The big advantage of Steamboat is the hot springs.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 26, 2009)

Bump.....Telluride

and yes I gotta agree with Geoff saying Monarch is loads of fun.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 26, 2009)

I hit Steamboat quite regularly, great mountain, some of the best bumps and trees anywhere. Not an overly challenging place but you get Utah snow in Colorado. I have yet to ski CB, but I hear it its a good mountain but not much surrounding it. Someone mentioned Telluride, another place I want to ski that tends to be expensive to get to, this might be your chance, I would add Sun Valley to Telluride. As far as flying first class, always nice when you can.

If you have this flight for free....why not Alyeska???


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2009)

What about Winter Park?  If I was going for only a long weekend, I'd try and eliminate travel as much as possible.  Both Steamboat and Crested would require at least a couple of extra hours on both ends of your trip compared with Winter Park.  While lacking the old charming town, I'm sure it has enough entertainment to keep you occupied for a long weekend.  

Place wouldn't suck for a self professed mogul fanatic either.........


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> What about Winter Park?  If I was going for only a long weekend, I'd try and eliminate travel as much as possible.  Both Steamboat and Crested would require at least a couple of extra hours on both ends of your trip compared with Winter Park.  While lacking the old charming town, I'm sure it has enough entertainment to keep you occupied for a long weekend.
> 
> Place wouldn't suck for a self professed mogul fanatic either.........



gotta drive to winter park from denver...it would take less or about the same time to fly to hayden and catch a shuttle to steamboat and then he can avoid renting...not cheap in CO.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 26, 2009)

The ski train to winter park is back under new owner. It runs thur/sun I think. 

Winter Park is an awesome mountain but definately not my fave on the weekend. Mary Jane side stays tolerable for the most part though. I still bet the snow happens down south-I hope for my sake I'm wrong.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> gotta drive to winter park from denver...it would take less or about the same time to fly to hayden and catch a shuttle to steamboat and then he can avoid renting...not cheap in CO.



Winter Park is what? hour and a half drive from Denver?

you think it would take less for layover and change plans for the Boat or CB?  I haven't caught a flight in the past three years where the connection was anything less than an hour late. 

You travel out there all the time though.  My suggestion was based on a guess that on average, it's quicker to get to WP than SB or CB.   You maybe right.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2009)

snoseek said:


> The ski train to winter park is back under new owner. It runs thur/sun I think.



If you are flying in to DEN, the ski train is totally useless.   The airport is most of the way to Kansas out Pena Boulevard.   It would be a huge amount of screwing around to get from the airport to the train station and it's not like they have hourly service so chances are that flight schedules don't align with the train.

It's far cheaper to fly directly to the resort town and avoid getting screwed for rental cars in Denver.   Over the last decade, I've rented cars there probably 10 times per year.   If you want to risk a FWD car with all season tires, you can find OK prices tough you still get nailed with big taxes and fees.   If you are looking for 4WD, the peak season prices are outrageous.   When gas was $4.00+/gallon, Hertz would give me massive SUVs that got 15 mpg out of peak season for the price of an econobox.   With cheaper gas, the AWD cars and SUVs are in short supply when most people will be doing ski trips.


----------



## abc (Nov 27, 2009)

Geoff said:


> If you are flying in to DEN, the ski train is totally useless.   The airport is most of the way to Kansas out Pena Boulevard.   It would be a huge amount of screwing around to get from the airport to the train station and it's not like they have hourly service so chances are that flight schedules don't align with the train.
> 
> It's far cheaper to fly directly to the resort town and avoid getting screwed for rental cars in Denver.   Over the last decade, I've rented cars there probably 10 times per year.   If you want to risk a FWD car with all season tires, you can find OK prices tough you still get nailed with big taxes and fees.   If you are looking for 4WD, the peak season prices are outrageous.   When gas was $4.00+/gallon, Hertz would give me massive SUVs that got 15 mpg out of peak season for the price of an econobox.   With cheaper gas, the AWD cars and SUVs are in short supply when most people will be doing ski trips.


Agree!

More over, with 2 people, the snow train is going to cost double! 

Much better to take advantage of the flight credit to get to a resort without having to shell out extra expense for ground transportation.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Nov 27, 2009)

no brainer - go here:
http://www.maryjanemogultour.com

Seriously though, Steamboat is pretty nice - great snow, sunny, fun terrain

I'd say Steamboat and WP are the best 2 areas in CO, if not the country


----------



## snoseek (Nov 27, 2009)

Geoff said:


> If you are flying in to DEN, the ski train is totally useless.   The airport is most of the way to Kansas out Pena Boulevard.   It would be a huge amount of screwing around to get from the airport to the train station and it's not like they have hourly service so chances are that flight schedules don't align with the train.
> 
> .



It's as easy letting them load your stuff on the Skyride (10 dollars) and getting dropped off in front of Union Station. The schedule runs every hour and every 1/2 hour during morning/afternoon peak times. I just read that if you book the ski train early they are running @ 34 dollars round trip per person, that is a great deal and a truly stunning train ride IMO.

Yes it takes some planning and is a little hassle but beats the hell out of sitting on I-70 in a rental and is likely quite a bit cheaper in the end. It will be tons better when they complete the light rail from DIA to downtown.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Nov 27, 2009)

You could also use Home James -
http://www.ridehj.com

And then ski Winter Park, it's the closest best mountain to Denver.


----------



## mister moose (Nov 28, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Steamboat Springs, the town is real, still alot of authentic old west vibe once you get away from the resort. The Boat also has a large developed base village. If you go to the Butte, spend one day up at the ski area on Monarch Pass, If you fly into Denver the Boat is a much shorter drive. One ski trip we did from Boulder to the Butte took hours and hours. The Butte/Gunnison area can get really really cold. The Boat can get mucho big dumps.



+1.  While he didn't elaborate much, pay attention to the brief comments here.  Gunison (just down the road from Crested Butte) is on record as being the coldest part of the state.  We're talking serious cold on the wrong weekend.  The town has a real feel to it, but is more like Cripple Creek sort of feel... if you've ever been there.  Laid out in city blocks, lots of 1800 era brick buildings.  It doesn't have the rural mining town flavor as much.  Steamboat is just past Rabbit Ears Pass, one of the snowiest passes in the state.  The town has a western feel, but it is more the Wyoming end of things, a more cowboy vibe.  

So let's see.  Coldest vs one of the snowiest....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Winter Park is what? hour and a half drive from Denver?
> 
> you think it would take less for layover and change plans for the Boat or CB?  I haven't caught a flight in the past three years where the connection was anything less than an hour late.
> 
> You travel out there all the time though.  My suggestion was based on a guess that on average, it's quicker to get to WP than SB or CB.   You maybe right.



gotta figure in the time to get to the rental car place then pick up the car, the cost etc...not to mention traffic on i-70 and potential closures of berthoud pass...sounded like he was talking 3-day weekend, so that probably means friday traffic on i-70 headed to the mtns...ugly. In the end, if you hit it all right and everything is as smooth as silk, you could probably make it to WP faster, but everything has to go your way...going to steamboat has fewer hassles and no need for a rental car even if it means a connection and maybe another 1/2 hr of travel time...and its got the classic western ski town that winter park totally lacks.  
personally, I'd head to crested butte, but I haven't been there yet and have been to steamboat several times.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Ultimate in romance?  Maybe not doable for a long weekend, but I'd have to think Banf and a stay at the Fairmont Lake Louis  http://www.fairmont.com/LakeLouise/



Correct Answer


----------



## Razor (Nov 28, 2009)

I spent almost 8 hours sitting on the floor along with hundreds of others in the tiny terminal during a snowstorm at Hayden the last time I went to Steamboat.  When our plane was finally able to take off, it was the scariest experience I've ever had on a plane.  I'd never take a flight to or from there in winter again.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 28, 2009)

Razor said:


> I spent almost 8 hours sitting on the floor along with hundreds of others in the tiny terminal during a snowstorm at Hayden the last time I went to Steamboat.  When our plane was finally able to take off, it was the scariest experience I've ever had on a plane.  I'd never take a flight to or from there in winter again.



Should have experienced the flights that used to run from Denver's old Stapleton Airport to the old Steamboat Springs airport. I'm pretty sure the plane was called a Dash 7 that flew over the Rabbit Ears pass and seemed to drop straight down out of the sky for the *soft* landing in Steamboat Springs. I'm pretty sure they doubled up on air-sickness bags in the front-seat pouch on those planes.


----------



## mikestaple (Nov 28, 2009)

Fly straight into Hayden and avoid Denver all together.  I'm flying out there in February from Boston through Chicago.  6am departure from BOS will get you into Hayden by 11:40am.

I believe there are directs from one of the NYC airports too.....


----------



## darent (Nov 29, 2009)

long weekend ski and romance trip, go to SLC take shuttle to cliff lodge at snowbird,or goldminers daughter at alta, don't waste money on 1st class air, spend on skiing and romance. if you must waste time flying to colorado fly hayden direct to steamboat, your girlfriend will thank you  for picking steamboat, the two of you can get unadorned at the hot springs


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 30, 2009)

ski220 said:


> For a long weekend, that's a lot of traveling.  Connections can be missed if you have to change planes.  I know there are direct flights to SLC out of NY, if not EWR.  How about multiple trips if you can only go for long weekends???   Or, see who is getting the snow and book last minute.  Any western resort would be romantic if you stay in a nice place....  Steamboat is better suited to anyone less than true experts.  In a normal snow year gets twice what CB gets.



Well, I am already looking to see if I can finagle 2 trips out of this, but it doesn't look hopeful. 

Can't book last minute, have to book by the end of the year.

My gf is a weak advanced skier or a super strong intermediate, def. not an expert in any sense of the word and I think we are leaning Steamboat as a result.



abc said:


> Is the flight credit good for out of the country? If so, you might want to look to Europe instead. The flight credit might not be enough for a 1st class there though...
> 
> For a long weekend, I wouldn't get too complicated a connection.
> 
> Can't you get TWO trips out of these credits??? Two long weekends to Utah could be a lot more satisfying than one expensive one with a 10 travel time.



Looked into Europe, just won't work for the amount of time I'm spending. And the credit is on United, which means no direct flights to SLC out of EWR, so I'd have a connection anyway. I checked and cannot use Continental, which is too bad, bc that would be a no-brainer. Flying out of Laguardia or JFK is a long, arduous car trip that costs $100+ (and I can't apply my flight credit to it, of course) and, with traffic, it is not a shoe in to make your flight. Have to leave plenty early, which then results in taking probably an extra day (or two) off from work. From EWR, I can land at noon and be at my desk by 1. 



snoseek said:


> Bump.....Telluride
> 
> and yes I gotta agree with Geoff saying Monarch is loads of fun.



Already did a week at Telluride a few years back. I'm trying not to repeat an area this go around.



deadheadskier said:


> What about Winter Park?  If I was going for only a long weekend, I'd try and eliminate travel as much as possible.  Both Steamboat and Crested would require at least a couple of extra hours on both ends of your trip compared with Winter Park.  While lacking the old charming town, I'm sure it has enough entertainment to keep you occupied for a long weekend.
> 
> Place wouldn't suck for a self professed mogul fanatic either.........


 If it were just me, or me and one of my buddies, we would def. be going to MJ. But with the gf, who doesn't share my love of bumps, I don't think it would be appreciated for a romantic weekend.



darent said:


> long weekend ski and romance trip, go to SLC take shuttle to cliff lodge at snowbird,or goldminers daughter at alta, don't waste money on 1st class air, spend on skiing and romance. if you must waste time flying to colorado fly hayden direct to steamboat, your girlfriend will thank you  for picking steamboat, the two of you can get unadorned at the hot springs



Again, SLC won't work (see above). Not wasting money on 1st class air, its a credit and its use-it-or-lose-it; however, I am attempting to stretch it to 2 trips, we will see if its possible.

Steamboat is the leader right now unless someone can sway me!  I wouldn't mind hearing more about Sun Valley though. Thanks everyone!


----------



## dbking (Nov 30, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> I know, I feel like I won the lottery!!!
> 
> Big Sky...interesting, hadn't thought it would be romantic-type place. To be clear, gf is an avid skier, just not a ripper. Even with Yellowstone next door, on a long wknd, we would def. not give up a day of skiing to do non-skiing things.
> 
> ...



When are you planning on going? Big Sky just had it's best opening in 12 years. The Tram is going to open tomorrow depending on the storm/wind that's coming. Romantic... is like good night life... it's what YOU make of it where and when you are there.
I think United flies into Bozeman.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 30, 2009)

*Northwest*

If it were me I'd fly into Seattle or Vancouver.The Pacific Northwest has had an epic start to the season.Whistler just recorded it's highest snowfall month ever,of any month.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 30, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Steamboat is the leader right now unless someone can sway me!  I wouldn't mind hearing more about Sun Valley though. Thanks everyone!



I've been to Sun Valley but once and thought it to be an excellent mountain with a very cool vibe and a fun town of Ketchum-but a pain-in-the-ass to get to. I flew from LaGuardia to Minneapolis to Boise, ID, and then took a coach for what seemed like 3+ hours.

Snow is iffy at best at Sun Valley. You can look the numbers up, but it gets considerably less snow than resorts in CO/UT/MT, or even those more north in ID.


----------



## ta&idaho (Nov 30, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've been to Sun Valley but once and thought it to be an excellent mountain with a very cool vibe and a fun town of Ketchum-but a pain-in-the-ass to get to. I flew from LaGuardia to Minneapolis to Boise, ID, and then took a coach for what seemed like 3+ hours.
> 
> Snow is iffy at best at Sun Valley. You can look the numbers up, but it gets considerably less snow than resorts in CO/UT/MT, or even those more north in ID.



The drive's less than 3 hours (and you can fly into the local airport from Salt Lake, although not on United), but you basically nailed it.  Fun town, but the skiing isn't as impressive as some of the other resorts you're considering.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 30, 2009)

dbking said:


> When are you planning on going? Big Sky just had it's best opening in 12 years. The Tram is going to open tomorrow depending on the storm/wind that's coming. Romantic... is like good night life... it's what YOU make of it where and when you are there.
> I think United flies into Bozeman.



Lucky you, we haven't had shit down here and it looks like more of the same for the next couple weeks. I'm growing tired of skiing the same dozen low angle groomers.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 30, 2009)

Sun Valley is a weird place. The airport is in Hailey just down the WRV from Ketchum. The skiing is more eastern than western IMHO. Some nice bowls but it's mostly below timberline. They get the good snow, as mentioned not as much as other rocky mtn resorts and lots of bluebird days. 

If you want to spend some big bucks and get some major points with the SO, it's a good place for that. You stay in Sun Valley, the original developement from the Harriman days, very romantic, lots of romantic type ammenities. Sun Valley Lodge is at the top of the lodging food chain. It's away from the ski hill but the views of the mountains are nice.

I was there in the late 80's when they fired up the world's largest automated snowmaking system over on the Warm Springs side of Baldy. It cost over 1m which was alot at that time and being in the Rockies was unique. 

That's another thing, the Rockies, the Sawtooth Range, are impressive, but you mostly only see them if your up on the mountain or drive up to Stanley. Mostly just a bunch of bare hills around the Wood River Valley to the east and Baldy on the western side. 

We always stayed at some flea bag motel in Ketchum. Some great bars and the Pioneer has the best prime rib I have ever tasted. Ketchem is a fun ski town.


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys!

If we go, it is going to be Steamboat. Gf looked at the trail map again and read the current article (Ski or Skiing, can't remember which) and decided Crested Butte is not her cup of tea.

We are pondering Alyeska now, though, instead.


----------

